# Fried Potatoes and Onions/Peppers with Smoked Sausage



## Rafiki

Fried Potatoes and Onions/Peppers with Smoked Sausage

Ingredients :
2 lb baby red potatoes (you can also use regular red potatoes or gold potatoes), cut into 1 – 1 1/2 inch pieces
1 onion, sliced into thick half circles
1 red bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 oz smoked sausage or kielbasa (use smoked Polish kielbasa), cut into 1-inch pieces
8 oz fresh mushrooms (baby Bella, white button, etc.), cut in half or quarters
1/4 cup olive oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
1 tablespoon spice/ dry herbs blend
salt, ground black pepper
fresh herbs, minced (parsley, thyme, chives, dill, etc)

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 475 degrees Fahrenheit (use the convection setting on oven, although if you don’t have that option, it will still work.).
Place a large rimmed baking sheet into the oven at the same time, so that it heats up while you are prepping all the ingredients.
Scrub the potatoes really well and cut them into 1 – 1½ inch pieces.
Place them into a medium pot, and fill it with water, so that the water is just barely covering the potatoes.


----------



## missylam

I love this dish, we like to add yellow squash & zucchini to ours. Yum yum


----------



## kaytea

Looks great, I add cabbage too .
All your recipe directions are not there
I know how I cook mine , but some people may need the rest of the directions 
 if it is a dish unfamiliar to them .It really is tasty


----------



## janallynbob

I am going to have to guess, I know Bob would love it.


----------



## mattie cat

My late husband would love it. His mother was from Poland and he was raised on dishes like this.


----------



## DorisT

Rafiki, I have all the ingredients and would like to make this recipe for dinner tonight. Could you print the rest of the recipe or provide a link? Please?


----------



## susanmjackson

missylam said:


> I love this dish, we like to add yellow squash & zucchini to ours. Yum yum


We do too and instead of frying, I oven roast mine.


----------



## Capri18

That looks great. I make something very similar in the instant pot: sausage, potatoes, green beans and bell peppers--easy and a hit every time.


----------



## sjsann

Here is a link. Don't know if it the same one, but it has the same ingredients. It sure does look good.
https://justcookwell.com/fried-potatoes-and-onions-peppers-with-smoked-sausage/


----------



## eikeat

Sounds absolutely yummy...I am salivating


----------



## judyr

Got any recipes for 1 person? Since my hubby passed, my baking desire has gone off the chart. Thanks if you can send any. I love all your recipes and pictures.


----------



## Rafiki

DorisT said:


> Rafiki, I have all the ingredients and would like to make this recipe for dinner tonight. Could you print the rest of the recipe or provide a link? Please?


So sorry about that - I did not even notice ... Thank you so much for bringing it to my attention ... I really do appreciate that ...

Here is the complete recipe ...

Fried Potatoes and Onions/Peppers with Smoked Sausage
We have a local Polish store where they make their own sausages, smoke their meat themselves and have the most incredible multigrain bread. That's where I stocked up on the sausage for this dinner. I also added bell pepper, mushrooms, onions, garlic, and herbs. After testing out this recipe a few times, I am finally posting it for all of you. It's the perfect dinner with lots of hearty autumn flavors.

Ingredients
2 lb baby red potatoes (you can also use regular red potatoes or gold potatoes), cut into 1 - 1 1/2 inch pieces
1 onion, sliced into thick half circles
1 red bell pepper, cut into 1-inch pieces
8 oz smoked sausage or kielbasa (I use smoked Polish kielbasa), cut into 1-inch pieces
8 oz fresh mushrooms (baby Bella, white button, etc.), cut in half or quarters
1/4 cup olive oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
1 Tablespoon spice/ dry herbs blend
salt, ground black pepper
fresh herbs, minced (parsley, thyme, chives, dill, etc)

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 475 degrees Fahrenheit (I used the convection setting on my oven, although if you don't have that option, it will still work.). Place a large rimmed baking sheet into the oven at the same time, so that it heats up while you are prepping all the ingredients.
Scrub the potatoes really well and cut them into 1 - 1½ inch pieces. Place them into a medium pot, and fill it with water, so that the water is just barely covering the potatoes.
Bring it to a boil, reduce to a simmer and cook for about 5 minutes, covered, just until the potatoes are halfway cooked through.
Drain the potatoes.
Meanwhile, cut the mushrooms in half or in quarters if they are very large. Slice the onions into thick half circles. Cut the bell pepper into 1-inch pieces, and slice the sausage into 1-inch pieces.
In a large bowl, combine the onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, olive oil, minced garlic cloves, fresh thyme salt, freshly ground black pepper and a mixture of dry herbs.
When the potatoes are halfway cooked, gently toss them with the mushroom and pepper mixture, along with the sausage.
Take out the searingly hot baking sheet from the oven and quickly spread everything out in one layer.
Roast in the preheated oven, uncovered, for 20-30 minutes, until the vegetables are all cooked through and golden brown, turning everything over halfway through cooking. You can broil the dish during the last few minutes of cooking to give it extra brownness and a slight char.
Garnish with fresh herbs, such as parsley, thyme, chives, dill, etc.

Make Ahead: Prep all the ingredients, without placing them onto the baking sheet. Store in the refrigerator up to 2 days. When you are ready to serve, preheat the oven with the rimmed baking sheet in it and then proceed with the rest of the steps.
Notes ~ You can use any cooked sausage that you like. Buy sausage from a local Polish store, where they make their own sausage. It is SO delicious. The sausage that used this time had a really smoky flavor, so it gave that same smoky flavor to the rest of the vegetables. However, you can use any kind of sausage that you prefer.


----------



## Rafiki

judyr said:


> Got any recipes for 1 person? Since my hubby passed, my baking desire has gone off the chart. Thanks if you can send any. I love all your recipes and pictures.


 Posted previously on KP - hope you find some that suit your needs ...
Healthy or small portion recipes and Cooking for one ~ https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190035-1.html
35 Quick and Easy Meals for One (for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner) ~ https://www.msn.com/en-ca/lifestyle/foodrecipes/35-quick-and-easy-meals-for-one-for-breakfast-lunch-and-dinner/ss-AASx7Tz
35 Quick and Easy Meals for One (for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner) ~ Breakfast ~ https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-693902-1.html
35 Quick and Easy Meals for One (for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner) ~ Lunch ~ https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-693903-1.html
35 Quick and Easy Meals for One (for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner) ~ Dinner ~ https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-693901-1.html


----------



## Rafiki

sjsann said:


> Here is a link. Don't know if it the same one, but it has the same ingredients. It sure does look good. https://justcookwell.com/fried-potatoes-and-onions-peppers-with-smoked-sausage/


Thank you for sharing the link ... Much appreciated ... It is the same recipe ... Does look invitingly delicious ...


----------



## DorisT

Thank you, Rafiki!!


----------

